

Should the 27 Club Be a "Thing"? - doctorfantastic
http://blog.pbutler.com/2011/07/should-the-27-club-be-a-thing/

======
budgieking
No, it's just another coincidence. Tons of famous people have died at the same
age as a bunch more. It's like noticing when a streetlight goes out when you
walk past, you wouldn't notice it any other time, or be around when it occurs
without you but people seem to think they have some mystical connection with
them...

Honestly think that the whole 27 club thing is just another way to pad out
some celeb news...

